
Magic Leap employee alleges bizarre, blatant misogyny in discrimination lawsuit - ptrptr
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14604248/magic-leap-gender-discrimination-lawsuit-sexism-misogyny
======
malmaud
“In IT we have a saying; stay away from the Three Os: Orientals, Old People,
and Ovaries,” he allegedly replied.

